# premixed sausage seasoning, online



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

this will be my second year making my own sausage. I have been looking around for some good brat seasonings that are a little different from the norm. I already use a polish recipe from the site(thanks ken w!) I have already found a taco brat and a carribean jerk brat i am going to try this yr.

I made some au gratin with smoked guda brats this weekend. out of on sale pork shoulder.

anyway if anyone got something out of the way that they thought was good let me know i would like to try a few out this year.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

I dont know if you have a hornbachers around your area, but the ones in Fargo sell their seasonings in a premixed bag, I havent tried all of them, but I normally pick up some of the "hunters sausage mix" its kind of spicy, like cajun seasonings.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here are some websites I order seasonings from.

PAPA GRIECO'S LLC SAUSAGE SEASONING MIXES
http://www.papagrecos.com/

PS SEASONING AND SPICES
http://www.psseasoning.com/

CURLEY'S SAUSAGE KITCHEN
http://stores.curleyssausagekitchen.com/StoreFront.bok

BUTCHER & PACKER
http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I use all of those plus this one......

http://eldonsausage.com/

And this one although they are getting as little pricey...

http://www.sausagemaker.com/


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i went on sausage make and the order thing does not pop up under the premixed seasoning does it for you ken???? I liked the different kinds they had.


----------

